# A life-saving driving tip for Mexico.



## RVGRINGO

If you aren't familiar with Mexico's driving rules and habits, there are some things you should consider; things that are different:

Making a left turn in Mexico is different. 
If you are on a small street with houses on either side, no problem; just turn on your signal or use a hand signal and make your turn as usual.
If you are on a highway, making a left turn can cost you a ticket or your life. Stopping on a highway near the center line with your left turn light flashing means PASS ME. As such, you are likely to be 'T-boned' as you make the turn. So, what to do? If there is no shoulder to your right, or no lateral street parallel to the highway, then check traffic behind and ahead, roll down your window and and use an obvious hand signal. I use the emergency flashers while doing that and it works.
If there is a wide shoulder on your right, the law says that you are to pull to the right and stop until traffic is clear in both directions. Then, cross both lanes of traffic to accomplish your left turn.
If there is a lateral street, separate from the highway, parallel to it on your right, you are to get off the highway before you get to your intended turn, in either direction. Once on the lateral, you may go to the next intersection which permits a turn and make it with the signal or when the traffic is clear if there is no signal.
In the latter case, especially, it is wise to know where you are going to turn before you actually get there. In cities, traffic is much too heavy and parking spaces too rare for you to have time or a place to consult your map. It pays to plan your route and make notes on a 3x5 card ahead of time.
If you are at a normal intersection and you see a sign that says 'Vuelta con flecha', that means 'Turn with the arrow'. Don't violate that one. It is an easy ticket. If you see a sign in the right lane that says 'Continua', it means that you may turn right on a red light with caution; there may also be cars turning left, toward you, from the oncoming lane. Technically, a right turn on a red light without a 'continua' sign is illegal.
Buen viaje.


----------



## sigler311

Great post, thanks RVGRINGO. I try to follow most of those tips. But the lines for the lanes commonly dissapear, leaving me and other cars to guess, street signs are routinely missing, even to major intersections, people use the lanes as parking spots, blinkers are rarely used and common road law as well. Also, I have been pulled over twice for no reason(but maybe it was my California placas).

Having said all that, I have never had a more fun time driving! an adventure!

Im guessing by your nick that you drive an RV around Guadalajara, that would be an adventure x 2



RVGRINGO said:


> If you aren't familiar with Mexico's driving rules and habits, there are some things you should consider; things that are different:
> 
> Making a left turn in Mexico is different.
> If you are on a small street with houses on either side, no problem; just turn on your signal or use a hand signal and make your turn as usual.
> If you are on a highway, making a left turn can cost you a ticket or your life. Stopping on a highway near the center line with your left turn light flashing means PASS ME. As such, you are likely to be 'T-boned' as you make the turn. So, what to do? If there is no shoulder to your right, or no lateral street parallel to the highway, then check traffic behind and ahead, roll down your window and and use an obvious hand signal. I use the emergency flashers while doing that and it works.
> If there is a wide shoulder on your right, the law says that you are to pull to the right and stop until traffic is clear in both directions. Then, cross both lanes of traffic to accomplish your left turn.
> If there is a lateral street, separate from the highway, parallel to it on your right, you are to get off the highway before you get to your intended turn, in either direction. Once on the lateral, you may go to the next intersection which permits a turn and make it with the signal or when the traffic is clear if there is no signal.
> In the latter case, especially, it is wise to know where you are going to turn before you actually get there. In cities, traffic is much too heavy and parking spaces too rare for you to have time or a place to consult your map. It pays to plan your route and make notes on a 3x5 card ahead of time.
> If you are at a normal intersection and you see a sign that says 'Vuelta con flecha', that means 'Turn with the arrow'. Don't violate that one. It is an easy ticket. If you see a sign in the right lane that says 'Continua', it means that you may turn right on a red light with caution; there may also be cars turning left, toward you, from the oncoming lane. Technically, a right turn on a red light without a 'continua' sign is illegal.
> Buen viaje.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The RV days are over but the moniker stuck. We've been living happily at Lake Chapala, first in Ajijic and now in Chapala, since early 2001. We own our home, have three dogs in the yard and can't imagine a more pleasant retirement. If we save enough pesos, we can spend a week on the Pacific beach in the winter and take occasional road trips when we feel like it. Life is good.


----------



## mexliving

when driving on 2 lane toll road, never drive next to cement divider instead choose the lane on the right ....... if there is an accident on the other side, many times the wreck ends up pushing on the cement barrier and laying on your lane....... specially at night.... you might be driving through mountain area and be shocked to see a wrecked car on your lane................ i was lucky to avoid an accident like that, but the other car clipped the wrecked and the car got thrown end over end for 200 feet...... the 2 ladies in that car where not injured.


----------



## RVGRINGO

*Stones in the road.*

You will see signs, "No dejes piedras en el pavemiento" (Don't leave rocks on the pavement) but they aren't always obeyed.
You may wonder why there may be rocks on the pavement. Well, if your vehicle breaks down and you don't have a good emergency brake, you may just carry a large rock to place behind a wheel. After a bit of tinkering, the driver may manage to get the engine running again and, not wanting to chance stalling, just drive away with the rock remaining on the pavement as a road hazard to others.
Another scenario is the stalled vehicle just around a curve. A driver or passenger will run back down the road, putting rocks in the road as a warning to oncoming traffic. Be careful; they don't run very far! You may only get a 'one rock warning'.
Even in populated areas, you may see a large rock on the shoulder and it may even be painted white. That probably indicates a 'tope' at that point. If you are new to Mexico, you will soon learn that a 'tope' is a speed bump. Frequently, just beyond a 'tope' you will find another sign that says, 'Mecanico'. That's because you may need him if you don't slow to a crawl at the 'tope'.


----------



## El Toro Furioso

*Good post Mr. Information*



RVGRINGO said:


> If you aren't familiar with Mexico's driving rules and habits, there are some things you should consider; things that are different:
> 
> Making a left turn in Mexico is different.
> If you are on a small street with houses on either side, no problem; just turn on your signal or use a hand signal and make your turn as usual.
> If you are on a highway, making a left turn can cost you a ticket or your life. Stopping on a highway near the center line with your left turn light flashing means PASS ME. As such, you are likely to be 'T-boned' as you make the turn. So, what to do? If there is no shoulder to your right, or no lateral street parallel to the highway, then check traffic behind and ahead, roll down your window and and use an obvious hand signal. I use the emergency flashers while doing that and it works.
> If there is a wide shoulder on your right, the law says that you are to pull to the right and stop until traffic is clear in both directions. Then, cross both lanes of traffic to accomplish your left turn.
> If there is a lateral street, separate from the highway, parallel to it on your right, you are to get off the highway before you get to your intended turn, in either direction. Once on the lateral, you may go to the next intersection which permits a turn and make it with the signal or when the traffic is clear if there is no signal.
> In the latter case, especially, it is wise to know where you are going to turn before you actually get there. In cities, traffic is much too heavy and parking spaces too rare for you to have time or a place to consult your map. It pays to plan your route and make notes on a 3x5 card ahead of time.
> If you are at a normal intersection and you see a sign that says 'Vuelta con flecha', that means 'Turn with the arrow'. Don't violate that one. It is an easy ticket. If you see a sign in the right lane that says 'Continua', it means that you may turn right on a red light with caution; there may also be cars turning left, toward you, from the oncoming lane. Technically, a right turn on a red light without a 'continua' sign is illegal.
> Buen viaje.


Good post Mr. Information and aquaintance of our best friends Jim and Judy. I've tried to help people with this one as well, but the "kissin' cop" still busts them.


----------



## Rodrigo84

Topes are everywhere in Mexico City and the surrounding area. Often, these topes are not some and have cracks or pieces chipped off from them. I know quite a few people who have had to replace shocks over the years as a result of issues with the roads.


----------



## AdePuebla

Wish I would have seen this when we first moved here! We've been pulled over for making a right turn on red (which was perfectly legal back in oregon) and for making a left turn on green. we are still confused about that one. some times there's an arrow. sometimes there's no arrow. A transito explained it to us but i'm stilll confused.. something like when there are four lights you can't turn but if there are 3 you can? I keep my driving to a minimim. Only to the Aurerra when my husbands not around. Also the aggresiveness of Puebla drivers makes me nervous. I miss the friendly Michoacan drivers. 
We've had to change the shocks of our truck too. mainly because of the roads in Michoacan but also because of all the topes here that are not marked. when we first moved here we didn't know where the unmarked ones were... poor truck. and my poor neck haha


----------



## BajaGringo

Wait until you get to drive in Mexico City...


----------



## BryansRose

Thanks for all the info on driving. Harder even than having to speak a new language here is having to drive here.

For me, it's all city driving, and between the topes, the lack of street signs, the almost total lack of lane markings, and having people on my left make right turns in front of me, I restrict my driving for the time being to early morning, or around 4 pm. 

The reminder about the left turn signal is helpful. I'd totally forgotten about it and one of these days I"ll be driving out on the highways outside of the city.


----------



## BryansRose

AdePuebla said:


> ...and for making a left turn on green. we are still confused about that one. some times there's an arrow. sometimes there's no arrow. A transito explained it to us but i'm stilll confused.. something like when there are four lights you can't turn but if there are 3 you can? I keep my driving to a minimim.


The way it is in SLP, from what I have seen, is this. On most major streets, left turns are not allowed at every intersection. Usually there is a "no left turn" international sign where you can't do it. What I have learned to look for is the 4 lights. Red, yellow, green, and green arrow below or to the right of the green. The arrow points left. So you know you can make a left turn. When there are only 3 lights, red, yellow, and green, then there is no left turn allowed.


----------



## MandyinJax

RV you are a wealth of invaluable info! I am printing your driving info for future reference. 

Thanks for sharing all your knowledge!

Mandy


----------



## Maritsa

After taking the bus many times and just watching the traffic in the DF, I vowed not to drive in Mexico. The buses drive so close to each other the mirrors almost touch, and there don't seem to be lanes. I was amused watching a pick up truck full of cabbages stacked almost to the roof, with no netting or other method of holding them in. In all that traffic and over topes, he never lost one head of cabbage. From Motozintla, Chiapas I made one trip into Guatamala and another to Tapachula - in the back of a pick up truck. The drivers in the mountains are crazy too. Coming back from Puerto Madero the driver (son-in-law to my boyfriend's sister) decided to stop at every little store along the way to buy beer and drank the whole way, around the mountain curves in the dark. I told him what I thought of him putting his mother, wife and infant son in that dangerous situation, not to mention his uncle and me! I learned what macho Mexican men think of women who speak their mind! He drives a combi for a living and proceeded to inform me that he is an excellent driver, and drives this route every day. When I asked him if he drives it drunk, I realized it was time to shut up and not agitate him any more.The rest of the evening was not pleasant, to say the least, and I ended up taking a taxi back to my room at midnight, when we finally arrived at his house. Never spoke to him again. 
When I left Chiapas, I tried to give this guy's wife 100 pesos to buy medicine for their baby. He had an upper respiratory infection. She looked very scared and looked to see if her husband was watching. She said she couldn't take money without him knowing about it . I felt very bad for her. Most American women couldn't imagine living like that, at least I know I couldn't. The guy who drove us to Guatamala was a very good, sober guy and I had a good trip, although my butt was quite achy from the bumpy dirt roads! My boyfriend's sister is a wonderful woman and we were like sisters. We went to town to buy chicken for New Year's Day dinner. We stopped at a puesto, the guy reached behind himself and picked up a live chicken, put it in a box, pushed its head down, closed it, wrapped string around it and handed it to me! We walked to the edge of town to catch a ride with someone heading up the mountain. Sorry I deviated from the driving issue. I love to tell about my trip to Mexico! Maritsa


----------

